# New outboards are coming soon



## scoobeb (Mar 31, 2017)

I just found out for people who don't know yet,very soon tohatsu is creating a brand new redesigned 9.9,15 and 20hp efi outboards, that is some unbelievable awesome news. That means merc will be the same since Tohatsu makes the 9.9,15 and 20hp. The 15/20hp is supposed to be the lightest in it's class. I have the 20hp suzuki at 97lbs so I wonder how light it's going to be. Plus finally tohatsu is putting a good shifter in place of the cheap plastic flimsy plastic shifter that's on it now. That has always been the worst thing on the 15/20hp tohatsu because they break so easy. They are going to like the Yamaha or suzuki shifter style made of hard plastic so it won't fade and break so easy. This should be very exciting. Can't wait to see what the specs are.


----------



## scoobeb (Mar 31, 2017)

There is actually a picture of the new 20hp efi on cumberlandwatersports.com. Looks somewhat similar but you can see the new shifter and the ig FI for fuel injection on the side. I thought it was a misprint until I saw the news,very cool.


----------



## scoobeb (Mar 31, 2017)

https://onlineoutboards.com/tohatsu-20-hp-outboards/tohatsu-20-hp-mfs20ds-outboard-motor-4695.html 

Check it out,real nice. Once you get there,go to menu and go to 20hp tohatsu and you can see it much clearly, it looks kinda like a suzuki 20hp body with the tohatsu cowling,I really like it. Any opinions please due. No specs yet,I guess it's in the works and they must sell all the carbed versions first.


----------



## Sinkingfast (Mar 31, 2017)

scoobeb said:


> finally tohatsu is putting a good shifter in place of the cheap plastic flimsy plastic shifter that's on it now. That has always been the worst thing on the 15/20hp tohatsu because they break so easy. They are going to like the Yamaha or suzuki shifter style made of hard plastic so it won't fade and break so easy. This should be very exciting. Can't wait to see what the specs are.



Oh yea...well my 1976 omc 15 has a tough aluminum shifter. 

Its good to see lighter weight as long as it won't affect longevity. It seems par for the course to take something that has been stone reliable, lighten it up as a selling point only to now have an unreliable part or system.


----------



## scoobeb (Mar 31, 2017)

Yes,they should make them all like that or all like the really hard plastic . I bet that shifter of yours has help up to even after 40yrs. Wow,it's as old as me,lol. I knew it was only a matter of time before everything was either efi or dfi and since Tohatsu makes of course their own,mercury and evinrude 4 strokes up to 30hp and 15hp for evinrude so I would think all of those engines will become efi by the fall of 17 into early 2018. Only one that's left is Honda and that is only a matter of time to. I should mention the news from tohatsu said all these engines are coming out fall of this yr but we should know specs soon which is whst I'm after.

The tohatsu is 114.5lbs now in the carb model and the suzuki is the lightest efi at 97lbs so how much lighter can this 20hp be,hmmmmmm. Got me thinking now,lol.


----------



## Sinkingfast (Mar 31, 2017)

We used to run fi back in the 70's on the local 1/2mi dirt track, mod class. There was no venturi on the fi and would flow more air. Today its more for epa than power. 

Fuel purity becomes so important with the small openings of the injectors. Hopefully filter technology has kept up with fi on the smaller motors. And the owner has more responsibility on fuel logistics.


----------



## scoobeb (Apr 1, 2017)

I actually have a fuel/water separator on my 20hp suzuki engine which is awesome imo. I use ethanol free all the time because it's much cleaner obviously than using ethanol fuel. All that said though using ethanol fuel in today's efi or dfi outboards is fine as long as you use the gas up in a decent amount of time. Also I have a 3 or 6 gallon tank so if I did run ethanol fuel I would use it fast enough to where no harm would happen . I think people are terrified of ethanol fuel and they shouldn't be as long as you use your outboard on a constant basis and use a fuel/water separator there should be little to no issues. I also use the green Lucas stabilizer in my fuel along with a drop or 2 of yamaha ring free which imo is great stuff. Every 100hrs or every oil change I should say I do a seafoam treatment through my gas tank whether it needs it or not. I take care of my outboards to the fullest ,they aren't cheap and I appreciate everything I have. I have a guy across from me in fl saltwater and he never,ever at least flushes his engine with freshwater, that is the very least you should do if running in saltwater imo. Oh well,it's his $4500 he spent on his etec engine,better him then me,lol.


----------



## Jim (Apr 1, 2017)

Great stuff! Thanks for sharing! I might want to write a blurb for the homepage. Can you get any more info?


----------



## scoobeb (Apr 1, 2017)

All that is available to my knowledge is the link that states these engines are coming along with a propane 5hp. I will try to copy the link.


----------



## scoobeb (Apr 1, 2017)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.tradeonlytoday.com/2017/02/tohatsu-plans-propane-powered-outboard/&ved=0ahUKEwj6gZT44oHTAhWByyYKHT_zC9I4ChAWCDMwBg&usg=AFQjCNEZk21NBrqqdDX2RQjG0VJoaajL0Q

This is the best I can give you as of now,it show tohatsu news, I'm sorry as I will try to dig a little deeper on this because this seriously has gotten my curiosity peaked at an all time high. I love tohatsu outboards but there was just a few things that steered me clear of the 20hp,the plastic handle and the whole shifter mechanism imo was built so cheap and flimsy and it just vibrated a bit to much,from what I gather they are going to a different style balance system from the looks of it,I could be wrong but I'm sure efi will help a bit and I love the new handle look,it's just like my suzuki. To be honest,the new 15/20hp tohatsu looks so identical to my suzuki body,it's i mean exactly the same to a point, just a different cowling . The thing that has me flabbergasted is if it's going to be lighter than the suzuki that I have at 97lbs imo the displacement more than likely is going down from the 351 CCs which would be in the same range as my suzuki at 327 CCs. It would be nice if they can keep all the same displacement with the awesome 2.15 gear ratio makes for a little powerhouse imo.


----------



## scoobeb (Apr 1, 2017)

Will just have to wait and see this fall,plus I knew something was odd on the price,because they jumped quite a bit in price from $2579 to $2709,that is quite a jump in price at least at the place I get all my outboards,cumberlandwatersports.com. Usually they go up a few bucks but a $100+ jump should of told me something very new was coming. I also made a mistake, yamaha and Honda will be the last remaining portables with no efi because as I stated earlier tohatsu makes theirs,mercs,and evinrude 4 strokes up to 30hp except evinrude is up to 15hp so expect all that to be efi by next yr. I said this a few yrs back,every outboard in time will be as expected either efi or dfi. The weight is shedding and the power of the 4 strokes and dfi engines are taking over. I have ran a ton of 2 stroke mostly 25hp engines and I'm being honest here,not biased, the 25hp efi suzuki I ran had just as much torque and hole shot as any 25hp I have ran. Now the new 25hp efi yamaha is out at 126lbs,awesome. Honda is next with their 25hp no doubt along with their other engines and yamaha with the 9.9 to 20hp will be efi by I say 2019 the latest. All these manufacturers must keep up with technology and competition. I apologize for writing so much.


----------



## scoobeb (Apr 1, 2017)

Jim said:


> Great stuff! Thanks for sharing! I might want to write a blurb for the homepage. Can you get any more info?



Thank you,means alot you saying that. I do a lot of homework and I'm constantly looking for the newest and latest 20-25hp. Don't get me wrong I love my suzuki but I have always loved tohatsu so I have been waiting for this 20hp efi tohatsu to come for many yrs. Once I see the specs I will post. It may be a while so I guess I can start a new post if needed due to this being a dead thread if it does die out. I'm very fascinated with technology and I love working on outboards,like changing oil and carbs,etc.. If I could start my life out of high school again I would of went to a boat mechanic school here in fl. Man I'm pumped about this 20hp tohatsu, I hope they arrive this fall like planned.


----------



## scoobeb (Jul 27, 2017)

UPDATE.................. I know this thread is a few months old but I found out some info so far on the 15/20hp efi tohatsu. From the little I know so far the engine will be a 333 CC Engine so it's apparently going from a 351 CC displacement engine to the 333 CCs. The electric start is 104 lbs which is down from the last version quite a bit and makes it the lightest in it's class under the suzuki electric start at 106 lbs. I don't know much more yet but will see how it pans out. I'm guessing the manual start to be right at or a hair under suzuki's in weight. I would say 94-96lbs. The big thing I want to know is if the 2.15 gear ratio will stay or go. Imo that makes a big difference on swinging a larger prop and having that little bit of extra torque. As I get more info I will post it. Please take this with a grain of salt because these numbers could be a hair different but I expect not since it came from a marina.


----------



## scoobeb (Jul 27, 2017)

I have been going back and forth with if I want a new 25hp over the 20hp suzuki I have and I was also waiting to see the full specs on the new efi tohatsu. So far my suzuki 20hp runs much better than expected and the wot speed is insane for just a 20hp. The biggest thing I don't like is the vibration. The 25hp has that 3rd cylinder that will help significantly imo with vibration. The 25hp suzuki is also a whole different animal imo also. You get a whole different engine even though you gain only 5hp it's much more than that. Torque is night and day over the 20hp and wot speed should be a minimum of 5mph or better. Plus that 3rd cylinder makes it a much smoother running engine.

Don't get me wrong, I love the 20hp suzuki but why not get all I can out of my boat since it's rated for a 35hp and no one makes a 35hp anymore I think the 25hp suzuki will do just fine if I go that route. I can a new manual start 25hp suzuki for only $400-$500 more than I paid for my 20hp but at the time money was an issue but now I can get one. I'm still going to give this a huge amount of thought. For now I have a great running engine so will see I guess.


----------



## SeaFaring (Sep 3, 2017)

scoobeb said:


> I have been going back and forth with if I want a new 25hp over the 20hp suzuki I have and I was also waiting to see the full specs on the new efi tohatsu. So far my suzuki 20hp runs much better than expected and the wot speed is insane for just a 20hp. The biggest thing I don't like is the vibration. The 25hp has that 3rd cylinder that will help significantly imo with vibration. The 25hp suzuki is also a whole different animal imo also. You get a whole different engine even though you gain only 5hp it's much more than that. Torque is night and day over the 20hp and wot speed should be a minimum of 5mph or better. Plus that 3rd cylinder makes it a much smoother running engine.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love the 20hp suzuki but why not get all I can out of my boat since it's rated for a 35hp and no one makes a 35hp anymore I think the 25hp suzuki will do just fine if I go that route. I can a new manual start 25hp suzuki for only $400-$500 more than I paid for my 20hp but at the time money was an issue but now I can get one. I'm still going to give this a huge amount of thought. For now I have a great running engine so will see I guess.



I can't load the website right now for some reason, but I'm pretty sure the Suzuki 30hp is just the 25 with a higher rev limit. Might be a better fit for your boat if you're looking to maximize performance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scoobeb (Sep 3, 2017)

Jim said:


> Great stuff! Thanks for sharing! I might want to write a blurb for the homepage. Can you get any more info?



Here is the new info.


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.tohatsu.com/outboards/20_4st.html&ved=0ahUKEwiXw5WJhITWAhVH2SYKHakXDb0QFghBMAA&usg=AFQjCNHVk97nG4HqigYBwMXxfCZOnhAsSA


----------



## scoobeb (Sep 3, 2017)

Once your on the home page you can look up the 15 and 9.9hp to.


----------

